# June 2015:   Winter is approaching!



## billski (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm pretty psyched.  Saw a brand new snow blower being delivered this morning.  Starting Sunday the days are getting shorter!


----------



## fbrissette (Jun 21, 2015)

Can't wait !  Everyone thinks I'm crazy around me.


----------



## billski (Jun 21, 2015)

Just bought a new pair of all leather gloves from Reliable Racing.   Guess I should was my parka and pants.... Signed on with another ski club with houses on two mountains!


----------



## fbrissette (Jun 21, 2015)

In my case, i've got to lose 10 pounds before I deserve to get myself new lightweight dynafit touring bindings.  Before September for sure.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Jun 22, 2015)

Just bought a new pair of Dynastar Cham 107s from Evo.  Christmas in June! Love summer, but we've hit the turn calendar wise.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 22, 2015)

It hasn't even been hot humid and hellish yet - I despise that weather. When I'm forced to close windows and run AC, I'm miserable. So yeah...wish we could skip past that stuff and head right to Oct.  Although hanging in hammock now, after work on nice day ain't too shabby lol


----------



## ski stef (Jun 22, 2015)

We still have a small patch of snow in our front yard - I think today might be the day it finally disappears. We've had an unbelievable stretch of amazing summer weather for about a week now.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 22, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> It hasn't even been hot humid and hellish yet - I despise that weather. When I'm forced to close windows and run AC, I'm miserable. So yeah...wish we could skip past that stuff and head right to Oct.  Although hanging in hammock now, after work on nice day ain't too shabby lol



I have zero tolerance for humidity.  I was pouring sweat yesterday when it was only 68 degrees because the humidity in my town was 96%.   Half way through the day I gave up and put the AC on.


----------



## dlague (Jun 22, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I have zero tolerance for humidity.  I was pouring sweat yesterday when it was only 68 degrees because the humidity in my town was 96%.   Half way through the day I gave up and put the AC on.



I agree!  We played golf on that soup then came home and turned on the AC.  Hate the heat big time.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 23, 2015)

The central AC has been on since the beginning of May in my house!  I can't stand it!


----------



## dlague (Jun 23, 2015)

Yup many want summer, but when it gets hot everyone runs inside where there is AC or they run to water that is cooler.  Without either the heat just plain sucks!  When it gets hot, you can take only so much clothing off and you are still not comfortable, when it gets cold you can always add layers and go for it!  I will that the latter.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 23, 2015)

Puck it said:


> The central AC has been on since the beginning of May in my house!  I can't stand it!



We have window A/C, and we never prepare and put them in ahead of time.  So when it's finally a heat wave, we cave, and sweat putting them in.  And then don't bother with the upstair units - the window fans work fine.  I think last summer we used them maybe 7 days, not too much.  If it wasn't for me being due at end of August with one of my kiddos, we'd probably still be suffering haha.  Days like today (80 and humid) don't bother me, and we're in woodsy n'hood, so unless it's 3 days of 90*, the house stays cool enough so we don't need the A/C.  

Can't wait for the first sniff of snow...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 23, 2015)

We have window units as well, but I'm the opposite.  I can hesitate turning them on in the living room and use a fan, but I compromise with my wife to 70 in the bedroom.  Ideally I want 66-68 with no humidity while sleeping.

First world problems I know


----------



## dlague (Jun 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> We have window units as well, but I'm the opposite.  I can hesitate turning them on in the living room and use a fan, but I compromise with my wife to 70 in the bedroom.  Ideally I want 66-68 with no humidity while sleeping.
> 
> First world problems I know



We have central air and the problem with that is - it is very easy to kick on the moment it is uncomfortable.  It is like heat, we commit to not using until a certain date but always cave.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 23, 2015)

It's good to see I'm not the only one who doesn't like summer.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 23, 2015)

dlague said:


> We have central air and the problem with that is - it is very easy to kick on the moment it is uncomfortable.  It is like heat, we commit to not using until a certain date but always cave.


It also keeps all the pollen out of the house


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> We have window units as well, but I'm the opposite.  I can hesitate turning them on in the living room and use a fan, but I compromise with my wife to 70 in the bedroom.  Ideally I want 66-68 with no humidity while sleeping.
> 
> First world problems I know



Americans are a bunch of pussy's haha.  A/C certainly is a life/death issue for those with Resp illnesses.  

I find having the window fan blow air over a nearly naked body is very cooling, even on hottest nights.  USually I even need a sheet.  I bet you end up making your house cold then putting on blankets to keep from getting chilly.  Naw..you're not contributing to global warming lmao.  I don't do this and suffer through all in the name of frugality, love of the earth, etc... because I'm really never suffering, even if I hate HH, I sleep just fine and like the fresh outside air - no allergies and fear of pollen lol.  But the hardest part is when  you have to adjust from cool A/C of office to humid warmth.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 23, 2015)

Guilty as charged.  Full blown pussy with a massive carbon footprint.  Haha


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 23, 2015)

ski stef said:


> We still have a small patch of snow in our front yard - I think today might be the day it finally disappears. We've had an unbelievable stretch of amazing summer weather for about a week now.



Wow you got me beat, my last patch disappeared like a week and a half ago. Can still see some in the distance though about a mile away 


As cold and windy as the winters are here, the summer are a great escape from the heat. Yesterday was the highest temp I've ever recorded, 78 degrees. If it ever gets much hotter than that though I'm screwed, I don't have any AC or central air installed.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 23, 2015)

We are a sick lot. This is exactly like saying summer is coming the first day of winter.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 23, 2015)

Abubob said:


> We are a sick lot. This is exactly like saying summer is coming the first day of winter.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 24, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Guilty as charged.  Full blown pussy with a massive carbon footprint.  Haha




Same here, run the central AC pretty much 24-7 however, the power for the cooling comes from the solar panels on the roof so the guilt level is almost non-existent.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice.  I'd like to go solar in a future home.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 24, 2015)

A lot caterpillars out here in ACK!


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 24, 2015)

I LOVE the summer. There I said it!  I love the heat.  I don't have AC at home or at work.  I can't stand going to places that have AC.  It drives me nuts that stores, restaurants, etc crank up the AC to the point that you need a coat when everyone is wearing shorts and t-shirts. I seriously don't get it.  I barely ever go inside in the summer anyway. 

I love winter for the snow. But I'll take long days and warm weather anytime.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 24, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> I LOVE the summer. There I said it!  I love the heat.  I don't have AC at home or at work.  I can't stand going to places that have AC.  It drives me nuts that stores, restaurants, etc crank up the AC to the point that you need a coat when everyone is wearing shorts and t-shirts. I seriously don't get it.  I barely ever go inside in the summer anyway.
> 
> I love winter for the snow. But I'll take long days and warm weather anytime.


. Karen and Katie use a blanket at the house.  But I am happy.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jun 24, 2015)

One of my customers gave me a big-ass air conditioner last summer after they installed central a/c.  It's still sitting out in my carriage house...  There are very few days when I REALLY wish I had a/c - apparently not enough (days) to motivate me to install one I already own...!  We usually draw the shades during the day and open the windows and run the fans at night.  

As much as I am looking forward to ski season, I will enjoy the summer while it lasts (unless we get that obnoxious 90+-degree-with-high-humidity-weather.  Ugh). 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bostonian (Jun 24, 2015)

I would rather french kiss a light socket, before going outside when it's hazy, hot and humid.  bring on winter!


----------



## dlague (Jun 24, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> I LOVE the summer. There I said it!  I love the heat.  I don't have AC at home or at work.  I can't stand going to places that have AC.  It drives me nuts that stores, restaurants, etc crank up the AC to the point that you need a coat when everyone is wearing shorts and t-shirts. I seriously don't get it.  I barely ever go inside in the summer anyway.
> 
> I love winter for the snow. But I'll take long days and warm weather anytime.



Blasphemy!  

Well, I actually do not mind summer if I can do fun stuff,  but my darn grass requires cutting every week and I have over 1 acre to mow plus trimming and that drives me crazy.  Winter yard maintenance takes way less time! Told my wife that we need to move into a Townhouse or Condo.  Yard work blows when it is hot.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 24, 2015)

dlague said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> Well, I actually do not mind summer if I can do fun stuff,  but my darn grass requires cutting every week and I have over 1 acre to mow plus trimming and that drives me crazy.  Winter yard maintenance takes way less time! Told my wife that we need to move into a Townhouse or Condo.  Yard work blows when it is hot.


Landscapers work for me.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 24, 2015)

dlague said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> Well, I actually do not mind summer if I can do fun stuff,  but my darn grass requires cutting every week and I have over 1 acre to mow plus trimming and that drives me crazy.  Winter yard maintenance takes way less time! Told my wife that we need to move into a Townhouse or Condo.  Yard work blows when it is hot.



I agree, summer is about doing fun stuff!  That's why lawns suck, get rid of them!  I've turned most of my yard into vegetable gardens or zero-maintenance plants.  That leaves ~0.01acres of lawn (combined between 2 houses).  I have a kid mow that tiny amount.  In a perfect world I'd let it all go to wildflowers.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 24, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> I agree, summer is about doing fun stuff!  That's why lawns suck, get rid of them!  I've turned most of my yard into vegetable gardens or zero-maintenance plants.  That leaves ~0.01acres of lawn (combined between 2 houses).  I have a kid mow that tiny amount.  In a perfect world I'd let it all go to wildflowers.


We live in woods - only way to get that perfect lawn is with chemicals. So we have violets, moss and grass. Where it's sunnier we have clovers and grass. I'd say about 50% is grass mingled with other stuff. Only been mowed once so far - may be due for another befor July 4th. Maybe another time in July, then it's pretty dormant through August. Seems it's miwed about 4x year. Why fight Mother Nature?  My neighbor wouldn't miss a Saturday at home to mow.  We're too damn busy - thank goodness for our slow grass haha.  And it doesn't even look bad - still nice and green.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 24, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> We live in woods - only way to get that perfect lawn is with chemicals. So we have violets, moss and grass. Where it's sunnier we have clovers and grass. I'd say about 50% is grass mingled with other stuff. Only been mowed once so far - may be due for another befor July 4th. Maybe another time in July, then it's pretty dormant through August. Seems it's miwed about 4x year. Why fight Mother Nature?  My neighbor wouldn't miss a Saturday at home to mow.  We're too damn busy - thank goodness for our slow grass haha.  And it doesn't even look bad - still nice and green.



Our lawn is the same, we're also in the woods on a trout stream. I won't use chemicals to grow grass.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 24, 2015)

A little hedge trimming once a year out front, rose bushes need just a little more attention trimming the dead buds so fresh ones grow, they're beautiful in the backyard. Vegetable garden is the biggest pain to maintain. Otherwise the rest of my property is brick work & cement. Once a year power wash & occasional sweep keeps it clean. Sold my mower at least 20 years ago, don't have a blade of grass to mow. Best thing I've ever done.

Pretty cool spring. Didn't turn on the AC until well into the first week of June, it stays cool near the ocean. Pretty much only use it in the evenings watching the boob tube & for sleeping.


----------



## Tin (Jun 25, 2015)

My GF is a nut about A/C, it has to be very cool in our apartment for her to sleep. I personally don't care but last week she made a comment about me not keeping the apartment cool enough....it was 72* outside. So given my ornery state I grabbed 2 extra A/C units my folks were not using just to be an ass. I had 4 8-12k BTU air conditioners running for an nine-hundred square feet. She came home at 5pm to a 56* apartment.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 25, 2015)

Still winter in Southie

http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2015/...melting-snow-in-tide-street-lot-south-boston/


----------



## ss20 (Jun 25, 2015)

AC has been on three times this year, less than two hours of use each time.  It's central air and can bring down the house temp from a sweltering 83* to a freezing 77* in that time.  House temp is typically 80* in the summer and that's fine with me as long as I have a fan running.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Still winter in Southie
> 
> http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2015/...melting-snow-in-tide-street-lot-south-boston/



Too bad my ski gear wasn't in MA, I'd hit it on lunch break lol.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 25, 2015)

It's been an amazing June up here...no humidity to speak of...none.  Haven't experienced a June as mild & refreshing since I got here in 2002.  Temps in the upper 60s(rainy days) to upper 70s with sun.  Usually there is a week or so, but the dryness has held the blackflies up north in check..to being just bad ~70% of the time.   Some of this air coming down from Quebec is still _really_ cool.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 26, 2015)

I use Ac a lot. I work in warehouse so it gets hot and swesweatya
But I keep it on low fan and not to cool to keep bill not to experience I've in my room. In the loop living room ( dogs bed room () we keep on 72 overnight with really excellent cheap Ac unit in the wall. I have heat and humidity


----------



## dlague (Jun 26, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> I use Ac a lot. I work in warehouse so it gets hot and swesweatya
> But I keep it on low fan and not to cool to keep bill not to experience I've in my room. In the loop living room ( dogs bed room () we keep on 72 overnight with really excellent cheap Ac unit in the wall. I have heat and humidity



I use AC a lot. I work in warehouse so it gets hot and *sweaty*.
But I keep it on low fan and not to cool *for the one I have in my room, to keep the bill so that it is not too expensive*.  In the *other *living room (dogs bed room) we keep it on 72 overnight with really excellent cheap AC unit in the wall.   I* hate* heat and humidity

I hate the heat and Humidity too!


----------



## Abubob (Jun 26, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> I use Ac a lot. I work in warehouse so it gets hot and swesweatya
> But I keep it on low fan and not to cool to keep bill not to experience I've in my room. In the loop living room ( dogs bed room () we keep on 72 overnight with really excellent cheap Ac unit in the wall. I have heat and humidity





dlague said:


> I use AC a lot. I work in warehouse so it gets hot and *sweaty*.
> But I keep it on low fan and not to cool *for the one I have in my room, to keep the bill so that it is not too expensive*.  In the *other *living room (dogs bed room) we keep it on 72 overnight with really excellent cheap AC unit in the wall.   I* hate* heat and humidity
> 
> I hate the heat and Humidity too!


What did you do? Use Google translator?


----------



## dlague (Jun 26, 2015)

Abubob said:


> What did you do? Use Google translator?



From years of watching  others translate.


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 27, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> I LOVE the summer. There I said it!  I love the heat.  I don't have AC at home or at work.  I can't stand going to places that have AC.  It drives me nuts that stores, restaurants, etc crank up the AC to the point that you need a coat when everyone is wearing shorts and t-shirts. I seriously don't get it.  I barely ever go inside in the summer anyway.
> 
> I love winter for the snow. But I'll take long days and warm weather anytime.



+1

Hate AC, last AC used I used in my house was a an old window unit, summer of about 1989, kept it in the garage for 20 some years without use until it finally went in the dumpster a few years ago during a remodel. 

I love summer, but could do without the dog-days though. I just purchased a kevlar and carbon fiber compsoit canoe for boku bucks, I need some more summer in the DAKs to justify it. I have a few more trout to catch before I'd like to see snow. Not to mention my Maine summer fix has yet to be satisfied.. so go summer haters, ahead and dream of snow flakes if you like, but enjoy what's in front of you .. life is too short my friends, make every day count.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't know how people live without AC.  My northern Irish blood can't handle life without it.

Unless I'm at the gym, I can't stand sweating.   Windows open with fans running isn't enough for me to stay cool and dry.


----------



## dlague (Jun 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't know how people live without AC.  My northern Irish blood can't handle life without it.
> 
> Unless I'm at the gym, I can't stand sweating.   Windows open with fans running isn't enough for me to stay cool and dry.



I hear you!  

And on another note, I will enjoy summer because I have to pass through it.  I happen to like winter much better.  However, I will bike, hike, kayak, surf, bodyboard, golf and have fun but none of those beat skiing for me.  I will have fun though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 27, 2015)

Absolutely.  I've had a great summer so far.


----------



## dlague (Jun 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Absolutely.  I've had a great summer so far.



Me too!  Always find stuff to do!


----------



## JimG. (Jun 27, 2015)

dlague said:


> i use ac a lot. I work in warehouse so it gets hot and *sweaty*.
> But i keep it on low fan and not to cool *for the one i have in my room, to keep the bill so that it is not too expensive*.  In the *other *living room (dogs bed room) we keep it on 72 overnight with really excellent cheap ac unit in the wall.   I* hate* heat and humidity
> 
> i hate the heat and humidity too!



lol!


----------



## bigbog (Jun 29, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> ..... I just purchased a kevlar and carbon fiber compsoit canoe for boku bucks, I need some more summer in the DAKs to justify it. I have a few more trout to catch before I'd like to see snow. Not to mention my Maine summer fix has yet to be satisfied......



You lucky SOB Scruffy...nothing like CarboKev for canoes.  I miss one that I sold in late 90s..but will get one before next spring.
 Hardly any humidity up here(Greenville northward) so far...unreal.  Lighter-Outlet plug-in fan has worked really well = so much more comfortable than the Xterra's stock AC..whose compressor purchase I just blew off.
Visited a few areas over the weekend where blackflies ruled three weeks ago...but the dragonflies have gotten after them = so comfortable without the hordes of blackflies....just normal now, but there's still need for bug dope/headnet in areas....terrific fly hatches as well.


----------



## ss20 (Jun 30, 2015)

:idea:

Happy July 1st!  There's no skiing in the months of June, July, August, and September (assuming that Killington can open in October).  Then this is the 2nd of the 4 no-skiing months.  2 of 4 is a half.  HALFWAY!!!!!  REJOICE!!!!  :beer:


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 30, 2015)

ss20 said:


> :idea:
> 
> Happy July 1st!  There's no skiing in the months of June, July, August, and September (assuming that Killington can open in October).  Then this is the 2nd of the 4 no-skiing months.  2 of 4 is a half.  HALFWAY!!!!!  REJOICE!!!!  :beer:


When's it gonna snow?


----------



## dlague (Jul 1, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> When's it gonna snow?



Technically 1/4 of the way since July just started, but who's counting.  In any case, the fact that it is July makes it seem like summer if flying by.  The temps have been cooler and the rain has limited activities on weekends.  First year in a long time where we did not go to the beach once in June.  So far it has been perfect golfing, kayaking/paddle boarding and MTB weather.  Does not appear to be any significant warm ups in the near future outside of a few low 80's days.  I am looking forward to the first signs of leaf color changes in August - that is when I START GETTING STOKED!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 1, 2015)

Has killington ever opened in September? Or even had enough snow at the top to earn turns?


----------



## ss20 (Jul 1, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Has killington ever opened in September? Or even had enough snow at the top to earn turns?



Earliest opening has been October 1, a couple time IIRC.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 1, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Earliest opening has been October 1, a couple time IIRC.



Not true; K did open in late September once in the early 90's.


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 1, 2015)

They were never officially open in September, but one year turns could be had for an hour or so for employees, and  maybe a lucky few others for the camera.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 1, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> They were never officially open in September, but one year turns could be had for an hour or so for employees, and  maybe a lucky few others for the camera.


If you want to get technical there were earned turns to be had one August morning at K.


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 1, 2015)

Snow in August sounds great. Wish I was there!


----------



## Brad J (Jul 1, 2015)

I replace my skiing passion with the ocean during the summer in my 26' sailboat, a little cursing , a little racing, this works to Columbus weekend then its full on prep for snow. been doing this for 32 years and counting.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 6, 2015)

I've toyed with getting a sailboat in that size range but we are just too busy on the weekends.  Sailing is a great leisure activity, but I'd be lucky to use it more than just a few days per year.  


.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 13, 2015)

This should explain things perfectly:



20 SOHO views of the Sun by European Space Agency, on Flickr


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 13, 2015)

Smoke green wait I g for white and cold weather to be back soon love worse words on my phone .


----------



## bigbog (Jul 16, 2015)

If we get another Maunder Minimum in the 2030s AND if ski areas are still in operation AND remain barely affordable = snow days galore.


----------



## Tin (Jul 16, 2015)

Felt like fall this morning. Loving it!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 14, 2015)

Hoddie weather for at night yes it gets closer now.


----------

